

Percent Clock - Rethinking the Clock - Skovy
http://percentclock.com/

======
WheelsAtLarge
Excellent, for years I thought this is a better way to tell time. Glad you
guys not only thought of it but actually did the proof of concept. I suggest
the same idea in terms of one's life- 36 years old might be 50%.

